# Star Lubesizer Bits & Pieces



## pengfire (Mar 25, 2021)

I picked up a well-loved Star Lubesizer for my cast bullets a while back and only recently cleaned it up.  Since the machine came with hollow punch for base-first sizing I had to make a new flat one (Pic 1).  The old rubber washer on the reservoir piston was completely worn out and needed to be replaced; O-rings and a bit of cold-rolled to the rescue!  Works like a charm...


----------



## benmychree (Mar 25, 2021)

What does the machine look like?  I use a Lyman.


----------



## pengfire (Mar 26, 2021)

Voila!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 26, 2021)

That is quite a piece of machinery!


----------

